# طرق استخلاص الذهب



## faza25 (18 مايو 2010)

المرجو من الاخوة ذوي الخبرة و التجربة او من لديه معلومات كافية حول الكيفية الكاملة التي من خلالها تتم عملية استخلاص الذهب و تعدينه ان يشرح لنا ان كان بالامكان خاصة شرح طريقة السيانيد و شكرا مسبقا لكل من سيساهم في الردود الايجابية


----------



## abue tycer (19 مايو 2010)

الملف قد يفي بالغرض​


----------



## faza25 (25 مايو 2010)

*جزاك اللة خيرا
و وفقك *


----------



## mogahd (12 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح سعيدان (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جوزيت خيرااً ع الموضوع


----------



## الطائر الجريح2020 (28 مايو 2012)

طرق استخلاص بالماءالملكي


----------



## عامر عصام (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*اريد معرفة كيف يستخرج الذهب من التراب*



faza25 قال:


> *جزاك اللة خيرا
> و وفقك *


كيف نستخرج الذهب من التراب


----------



## ناصر هنيه (11 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم اخانا ابا تيسير على اثرائك وتغطيتك للموضوع


----------



## oicc2010 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------

